# On leash reactivity



## Rabbit (Feb 13, 2016)

Our one year old golden has developed more on leash reactivity in the past few months. Initially he just wanted to pull towards dogs when on leash, and now I sometimes can't cross the street with a dog crossing the other way without lunging and barking. It scares people sometimes. 

We use a control harness and clicker training / pain free method. He is off leash on one or two of our daily hikes through the state Park. He is pretty good off leash, comes when called, generally ignores joggers, but if there's another dog he makes a B line for them and I can rarely call him off, which is why I'm always looking ahead and manage to clip his leash on him 80% of the time. He is not outwardly aggressive to them when he is off leash, but his approach is rather strong (jogging straight over to meet them) which I think is rude and sometimes puts the dog on the defensive, so sometimes it doesn't go smoothly, especially for larger dogs. He's never bitten any dog. 

We go to the dog park once a week, which he loves, with very few scuffles and only one fight break up so far (the other dog has been in fights with a few others I was told). Otherwise, calm sniffing and meeting with other dogs, no chasing, no charging, no pestering, no nipping, no barking, no Paws up, no stiff tail. 

I suspect that Keller is frustrated with his restraint when he sees or passes other dogs in the street. He wants to greet them in his way and is being held back by the leash which makes him frustrated. I mean, it could be something else, but that's what I think. 

Does anyone else have the same issue? How are you working to resolve it?


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Elsa is only 8 months old, and this is our biggest leash issue with her weighing in at about 65 lbs. 
I watched a good video on taking your dog near, but not to close to where people walk their dogs and train your dog to sit and just let them pass, rewarding them with high value treat or toy action. Once they have that down, move in closer. If you can, practice with other dog people, just walking past each other with no stopping.
I live in such a small village, there is no where to train this regularly. I have been working on training Elsa that she can't greet everyone, and not everyone wants to meet her. My leash has a handle right at bottom, so I can suck her in close, but the only tightness is on her part, not mine), and I just keep on walking and tell Elsa, No, Just Walk. until we are past that person/dog/cat/deer. A trainer told me, point my body in the direction I want to go, and just keep confidently going, making Elsa, follow me, giving her slack the second she is going the same way I am. As soon as her body start to relax, I say Good Walk. Some days are better than others, but overall, I think she is getting better at understanding that I decide on these meet and greets, and she will have to 'ask' first.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Set your dog up for success. Prevent him from 'practicing' being socially inappropriate, running up to new dogs, especially leashed dogs, by keeping him on leash, for his safety, as well as the other dogs. Consider that, that leashed dog may have reactivity issues of it's own and it is unfair to them to have your dog 'challenging' them in their space. (I have a dog reactive dog and there is nothing more frustrating and scary for both of us than to have a loose dog charging at us.)

Off- leash parks where inappropriate behaviors - 'scuffles' are occurring are not a good place for a dog who is having difficulty with other dogs in other situations. Altercations, and negative experiences there, can lead to fear aggressive reactivity, that can quickly become generalized to all dogs. May I recommend the book: On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas. as a basic guide to dog body language, that will help you to understand whether your dog is truly enjoying the dog park visits, or whether those visits are stressful/anxiety producing for him. 

Teach your dog to make eye contact with you (checking in) a 'default behavior', which can help to prevent focusing on other dogs and becoming over aroused and loss of impulse control and can help teach him what TO DO when he sees another dog. 
http://www.clickertraining.com/files/auto-eye-contact.pdf

Teach impulse/self control - skills such as wait, stay, leave it, go to and stay on a mat (increasing duration, distance and distractions as your dog achieves success along the way).

The book: Feisty Fido- Help for your Leash Reactive Dog, by Patricia B. McConnell, is a good resource in understanding the behavior and guide to help you work though your dogs problems with him.

It is a process, it takes commitment, practice and time, to work a dog through reactivity issues, but, it is worth the effort and the commitment to making life easier for you and your dog.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Thank you Charliethree for your great post.


A great article written by Suzanne Clothier

He just wants to say Hi!

"He Just Wants to Say 'Hi'" | Relationship Centered Dog Training by Suzanne Clothier


----------



## jopalis (Feb 20, 2016)

Charliethree said:


> Set your dog up for success. Prevent him from 'practicing' being socially inappropriate, running up to new dogs, especially leashed dogs, by keeping him on leash, for his safety, as well as the other dogs. Consider that, that leashed dog may have reactivity issues of it's own and it is unfair to them to have your dog 'challenging' them in their space. (I have a dog reactive dog and there is nothing more frustrating and scary for both of us than to have a loose dog charging at us.)
> 
> Off- leash parks where inappropriate behaviors - 'scuffles' are occurring are not a good place for a dog who is having difficulty with other dogs in other situations. Altercations, and negative experiences there, can lead to fear aggressive reactivity, that can quickly become generalized to all dogs. May I recommend the book: On Talking Terms with Dogs: Calming Signals by Turid Rugaas. as a basic guide to dog body language, that will help you to understand whether your dog is truly enjoying the dog park visits, or whether those visits are stressful/anxiety producing for him.
> 
> ...


At some point can the dog interact with other dogs in a friendly manner or to we just do avoidance?


----------

